# New Shower



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 30, 2010)

Having waited nearly 30 years (that's 29 and half too long) I am getting a shower. It is being delivered Monday and will be installed within the next two or three weeks.

The firm we are using does showers for people with disabilities (hubby has osteoarthritis) and does them VAT free for any one with a disability or long term medical condition.

I'll let you know how we get on


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

WOOOOO now just gotta get that air con Caroline hehe.Hope all the work goes smoothly on it hun happy showering.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 30, 2010)

Hadn't thought of air conditioning. Only if it's not going to make too much mess or cause too much disruption...


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> Hadn't thought of air conditioning. Only if it's not going to make too much mess or cause too much disruption...



Yeah know what you mean i'll carry on badgering mine until i get AC, even a fan just by my side of the bed would do lol.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 30, 2010)

The fans work great. I got my fans myself because it was easier to prove my point than keep on badgering. I was told no way could I have a spin dryer, but I got one anyway, and it has got us out of no end of trouble, Now he is clainingit as his brillaint idea!


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> The fans work great. I got my fans myself because it was easier to prove my point than keep on badgering. I was told no way could I have a spin dryer, but I got one anyway, and it has got us out of no end of trouble, Now he is clainingit as his brillaint idea!



I will prevale lol, they do a 7 inch one in argos , its a start at least.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 1, 2010)

Good luck with the fan. I hope you don't have to wait as long for it as I did the shower. the fans I bought myself because I wasn't prepared to be so hot...


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 1, 2010)

*Quick UpDate*

My famous shower, will be delivered on Monday and fitted on Tuesday. We are using a firm called Aquability. SO far they seempretty good. More news as it happens...


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> My famous shower, will be delivered on Monday and fitted on Tuesday. We are using a firm called Aquability. SO far they seempretty good. More news as it happens...



oooooh exciting hun must put a piccy on of it when its all done


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> oooooh exciting hun must put a piccy on of it when its all done



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> I'll see what I can do.



nice one x


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

The firm is called Aquability. They do a variety of bathrooms and showers. Ours is being custom made to fit because it is only  lttle bathroom and I don't want tonnes of building work done.

SO far they seem pretty efficient, but will give the final verdict after Tuesday when the shower is fitted.


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> The firm is called Aquability. They do a variety of bathrooms and showers. Ours is being custom made to fit because it is only  lttle bathroom and I don't want tonnes of building work done.
> 
> SO far they seem pretty efficient, but will give the final verdict after Tuesday when the shower is fitted.



ill have a mosey at there website they must have one x


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

Hubby is looking up the web site as I type it is

www.aquability.com

telephone number 01252451500. Is in Farborough, Hants.

They do VAT releif for certain long term medical condtions, may be lucky if you say your diabetic and worried about a hypo in the bath. Hubby is gettingit for his osteoarthritis.


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> Hubby is looking up the web site as I type it is
> 
> www.aquability.com
> 
> ...



The stuff looks very swish indeed, definetly think my MIL has something similier.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it's a case of you get what you pay for, am now on tenterhooks waiting for mine.


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> I think it's a case of you get what you pay for, am now on tenterhooks waiting for mine.



hehe we dont personally have a shower at the new place we have the shower head that is attatched to the bath, so for washing my hair i have to do it over the side of the bath.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to be able to do that, but noe do it in the bath, although not for much longer.


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> I used to be able to do that, but noe do it in the bath, although not for much longer.



Yeah by the time i get up off my knees they do tend to creak.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 3, 2010)

You're creaking and your about (at least) 25 years younger than me!


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL i blame my mum she had athritis in her 30's
Only 1 day to go hun getting exciting x


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking forward to having the shower, I made sure all the stuff we didn't need from the bathroom was put where I could find it. Not looking forward to the tidy up afterwards, but with luck there wont be too much to do!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

Just had the call to say the shower parts have been delivered and are living under a plastic cover in the back garden until instalation begins tomorrow morning. Hopefully it will only take one day. if it doesn't I'll go into a corner and swear or something!


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Just had the call to say the shower parts have been delivered and are living under a plastic cover in the back garden until instalation begins tomorrow morning. Hopefully it will only take one day. if it doesn't I'll go into a corner and swear or something!



Or just come in here and swear x


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Or just come in here and swear x



OK but I'll have to be very polite about it, I don't want my moderators priveleges taken away!


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> OK but I'll have to be very polite about it, I don't want my moderators priveleges taken away!



ooh yes ill not tell, im sure Northerner can make exceptions for one of his mods lol.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

Steffie said:


> ooh yes ill not tell, im sure Northerner can make exceptions for one of his mods lol.



I'll bear that in mind. Perhaps we should give Northerner a Kate Bush week to keep him distracted?


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoke too soon, the firm have cancelled tomorrow and are now comming Wednesday. It means I have to change my day off, but I like Wednesday off anyway!


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh dear me Caroline, I always think thats a bad impression to start on though.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

Apparently they have an over running job and as ours hasn't been started it's being put back a day. Up dates as they happen...


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

Of course now I have found those jelly babies I have something to comfort eat with instead of the boring sensible stuff...


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL thats something then, well hopefully Wednesday will happen hun, fingers crossed x


----------



## Caroline (Jul 5, 2010)

Roll on wednesday, although this is not as much mess as the central heating. Hubby wants me to be at work, but I'm having the day off anyway!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

The men have been here since 8.30 am and there is lots of drilling soldering and other things going on. The old bath (RIP old bath) has gone, they had to smash it up to get it out. I'm hoping it will all be done today...


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> The men have been here since 8.30 am and there is lots of drilling soldering and other things going on. The old bath (RIP old bath) has gone, they had to smash it up to get it out. I'm hoping it will all be done today...



excellent that they have turned up , bring on the new shower.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

It is 3.45 and the men have worked very hard, we have plied them with tea. Luckily the rain has held off and because we have a down stairs bathroom they could do all their cutting and stuff in the back garden and not have too far to carry stuff. They hope to be finsjed by 5.30 atthe latest, lots and lots of stuff has been done and even the seat is installed.

Not so much drilling and solderingis going on, but now final trimmings and screwing and the final fittings of things. 

Will keep things up dated.


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> It is 3.45 and the men have worked very hard, we have plied them with tea. Luckily the rain has held off and because we have a down stairs bathroom they could do all their cutting and stuff in the back garden and not have too far to carry stuff. They hope to be finsjed by 5.30 atthe latest, lots and lots of stuff has been done and even the seat is installed.
> 
> Not so much drilling and solderingis going on, but now final trimmings and screwing and the final fittings of things.
> 
> Will keep things up dated.



Excellent i like it wehn i plan comes together, i hope you will be the first to try it out Caroline x


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

It will be a close run thing between hubby who's paying for it and me...


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 7, 2010)

Now 5.15, the shower is all in and the men are clearing their tools and mess away. They just have to put the sealer in and this time tomorrow we can have a shower


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> Now 5.15, the shower is all in and the men are clearing their tools and mess away. They just have to put the sealer in and this time tomorrow we can have a shower



Well done to all concerned , must be nice to get it all done in 1 day x


----------



## Caroline (Jul 8, 2010)

The shower is done. I couldn't get in it this morning as I was up too early for the sealer to have dried properly.

The whole thing was in and in working order by 5.30, byt the time the paper worked was signed and the men had cleared up all the packaging it was 6pm by the time they went, but they worked very tidily. It was nice to get it all done in one hit.


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice one Caroline x


----------

